# Help Identifying Vintage Radio



## Coastwizard (Dec 16, 2009)

My best friend just bought himself an old RCA Victor radio, and he can't seem to find the model number on it. Does anyone out there know where he should look, or can anyone tell by looking at the photo (attached) what model this is? :4-dontkno

Thanks in advance for your help!

Coastwizard (Randy)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll wager someone here can tell you. 
Antique Radio Forums :: Index

I got a lot of help when I was restoring this Philco tombstone. I still need to replace the grill cloth


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Have a look at this link:

RCA (RCA Victor Co. Inc.); New York (NY) Radio Catalog


----------

